

Is Macroeconomics Hard? - duncanj
http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2010/06/is-macroeconomics-hard.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BradDelongsSemi-dailyJournal+%28Brad+DeLong%27s+Semi-Daily+Journal%29

======
duncanj
I submitted this because I felt that this discussion of Say's law and the
classical discussion of the concept of a "general glut" that DeLong brings up
in the article is important material for people to be aware of, regardless of
their current viewpoint on how best to deal with the current economy.

